# 9mm or 40 cal.



## ecfr1978

I'm buying my first gun and can't decide between a 9mm or 40 cal. I have pretty much decided on a the Beretta PX4. This gun will be used for home protection only so I would like for my wife to be comfortable with it, just in case she needs to use it. I have been looking/ reading for about 9 months now and this seems to be a pretty good gun. Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## buck32

Own several Berettas including a PX4sc but not a full size PX4. Get the 9mm over the .40 for a couple of reasons. Cost of ammo is far less for the 9mm versus' .40 Also, I frequent "The Beretta Forum" daily and have read several incidents of trigger slap/sting on the PX4 .40. Not every PX4 .40 seems to have it. The only similar condition is when the gun is cold then the trigger sting/slap is very pronounced until the gun warms up. According to two membes on TBF, it can actually hurt to fire at times. If you do not live in a cold climate then it may not be an issue. Other than that, I have not heard of any negative issues with the PX4 in 9mm or .40 and mostly rave reviews.

Good luck and keep us posted.:watching:


----------



## zetti1

You will receive a lot of opinions, but I personally like the cheaper 9mm ammo. This allows me to shoot the pistol more.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

My first larger caliber handgun was my glock 27 .40 cal. Once I realized 9mm conversion barrels were available I installed one. For me after some shooting the glock 27 felt improperly sized/shaped for .40 cal, but perfect for 9mm. That beretta jammaster you're eyeballing is living large.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

well, the .40 is going to stop someone alot quicker then the 9mm...maybe go with another model so you dont get the trigger slap hes talking about..I have the P99 and its a smooth shot...round prices arent too bad really


----------



## Freedom1911

Go 9mm. Truth be told you can get 9mm ammo that has the 40 caliber stopping power and expands to or near to 45 acp diameter.
Corbon makes it, read about it here. http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Corbon%209mm%20115.htm










This page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.40_S&W has a pressure chart of 40SW ammo, Scroll down to find it and look at the different brands of 40SW and their pressures.
This page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9x19mm_Parabellum has a chart for 9mm. Look at the Corbon ammo at the top of both charts.

Many 40sw fans don't realize that 9mm can be as effective at stopping some one as a 40sw. If you buy the right 9mmSD ammo. A 9mm +P or +P+ round is not as powerful as a 40SW +P or +P+ round. But having a 9mm that compares to a standard 40sw is something to boast. 
And as pointed out. with 9mm you get to shoot the cheaper 9mm range rounds. Winchester White Box. UMC ammo. BrownBear. etc.

:smt1099

PS here is a great article about the 9mm. http://www.handgunsmag.com/ammunition/hg_defense9_200803/index.html


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

the reason the military has been switching over from the 9mm, and alot of police have been switching to 40cal+ is because the 9mm rounds just going right through, no disrespect here at all, but I dont care what corbon site says, when Ive been in the position overseas where you have to rely on your secondary weapon...the 40 bounces around puts em down...I prefer the one shot method...I know its a "to each is own" thing here, so Im not gonna say 9mm is the wrong way to go, I'll just say the .40, the .45 worked (thank god) very well stopping a threat immediately. Id prefer that over hoping you place a shot in the perfect spot everytime...JMO, through my experiences...whatever you decide on, I hope works well for your purpose, have fun gun shopping!!


----------



## cougartex

I have a PX4 9mm. I am sure you will like it.


----------



## ecfr1978

Thanks for all the input, I'm going today to start all the paperwork/ background checks. Still a little undecided so we'll see.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

what did you end up getting?...9mm or 40?I got an idea...get both!:smt023


----------



## buck32

ArmyGuy2358 said:


> what did you end up getting?...9mm or 40?I got an idea...get both!:smt023


Yea, I like that idea!!!!! That way you will never wonder "if"...:smt033


----------



## oak1971

Double Tap Ammo makes some really hot 9mm bonded hollowpoint.


----------



## ecfr1978

The first will probably be a 9mm 1. it's my first gun and I will proably need some practice shooting and 2. if I like the gun then I have an excuse to get another one. I'm want the PX4 but the Stoeger Cougar is starting to look nice now, decisions decisions.


----------



## WVleo

Don't most NATO countries ban the use of hollow point ammo ? So there 9mm FMJ is what the basis of the " Going right threw " argument is coming from . If so then I agree, but if planning on defending life or limb here in the States, 9mm hollowpoints of any of the major manufacturers ( based on whats reliable in Your weapon of choice ) should be more than adequate for Home defense scenarios . I load 124gr Speer Gold Dots +P and would not wish to be in front of one !.......WVleo


----------



## ecfr1978

Now that I have talked myself into the 9mm, I'm noticing that alot of websites are out of 9mm ammo. So here is my dilemia, is it worth it to get the .40 cal (at no cost difference) just because the ammo seems to be more readily available?


----------



## gmb2000

In regards to the price of the ammo, I have a 40 and I get reloads 50 rounds for 14.00. I also own a 9mm and I get the same reloads 50 rounds for 13.00. So for me I can shoot either gun without a lot of worries about the cost of ammo.


----------



## ecfr1978

So after going back and forth, I bought the .40 cal (no price difference) today. I'll take it out next weekend, I hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Ah, A 40 is a good round. Yeah it's a bit snappier (recoil) than a 9mm and yes ammo will cost a little more but it's a good round and it wont kill you or anything to shoot it. A 9mm is just as affective in my opinion but it comes down to the individual and what they like to shoot. With today's ammo tech any of the bigger names in ammo making will give you a good round to do what you want it to do. You just have to see what your weapon likes best. And it will show you different results that the guy next to you even if they have the same weapon. It's kind of funny how that works.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

I would go with the 9mm.


----------



## supra001

As you can tell your getting a lot of advocates for each caliber. I was in your shoes about 6 weeks ago and the gun dealer helped me make that decision when he told me that from time to time they'll have forensic investigators stop in (Dallas,Tx), while working a case, to look at pistols (perhaps like what was used in the crime they're working) and he asked them about the damage to a body from specific calibers. The response as to 9mm or .40 was that they can't usually tell the difference in which firearm (load) was used. Plus with less recoil, I made my decision especially since I was looking for something that the wife would warm up to and shoot also.


----------



## trob_205

i woulda have went with the 9mm...ive seen muliple test of 9mm luger +P doing just as much or more damage as a 40sw and not have any deflection issues...now you could always get more out of a 40 +p but hey why not have the best of both worlds...cheap plinking ammo and hard hitting PPA...


----------



## Rogelk

I like both. 9mm is nice because it's a little cheaper and easy to shoot, but my P229 handles .40s like a Cadillac...recoil is a not an issue.


----------



## dondavis3

While I own 9mm, .40's and .45's and enjoy shooting all of them.

I like shooting the .40 cal the least.

I just do not care for the way it recoils, I like the 9 mm and .45 better.

I own a 9 mm Beretta PX4 and really like the gun.










My family shoots a lot together and my wife has confiscated my PX4 - she's crazy about the way it shoots.

She ask me to install the small back-strap for her and she is amazingly accurate with it.

So I guess I've lost it, for now anyway. :anim_lol:

Buy the PX4 you'll not regreat it.

:smt1099


----------



## archull

I know many people won't agree with me but I am not a big fan of the 40 cal. Its expensive and its snappy. It doesn't have the knock down of a 45acp yet seems to have more recoil when fired. 

If its a choice between a 9mm and a 40 I would go 9mm every day. There is plenty of ammo on the market that will have more than enough knock down capabilities. The 40 has a bit more of a knock down but also has lower velocity. The 9mm will also allow you to carry more ammo as the cartridge is smaller. To give a bit of an example, most handguns that shoot a 40 with say a 12 round clip will typically hold 15-16 rounds of 9mm. Also a 9mm ammo is much cheaper than the 40. For every 200 rounds of 40 you shoot you can shoot about 350 rounds of 9mm. 

The 9mm has less recoil so it allows you to get back onto target quicker than a 40 as well. However most LEOs carry a 40 cal chambering but I do not really care for them.


----------



## Mariano

IMHO, the 9mm is a more tame round then the 40, both rounds can be just as good in stopping the bad guy,but that is were shot placement is key. For me I would go with the 40 s&w.


----------

